# ** The Jumping Spider Thread **



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

After using the search button I couldn't find a dedicated thread for these little guys....so decided to make one.

Hope it proves successful! 

I have recently got a female Phidippus regius - Regal jumping spider and have fallen in love with these fantastic little characters. Really want to get some more so have made this thread for lovers/keepers of this little spider family to post pics/tank ideas/tips/info etc.

If the thread fails....fair enough :blush:

But I hope there will be enough interest to keep it going :2thumb:

Here is my female sunning herself this morning on one of her plants in the sun


----------



## geckocentral (May 7, 2013)

That's extremely cute and fluffy 



Artisan said:


> After using the search button I couldn't find a dedicated thread for these little guys....so decided to make one.
> 
> Hope it proves successful!
> 
> ...


----------



## pontiacandi (Jan 6, 2013)

*Lovely*

Yep,lovely little spiders who just look so cute n friendly,so much so that after watching some on Youtube l ordered a Hyllus Diardi to collect from Seas for my growing collection of "trues".

Lovely cute little fuffy never made it to mine,was ambushed by my girlfriend,and so is in her collection.

Time for another(jumping spider,not g/f):whistling2:


----------



## HerbsParents (Oct 7, 2013)

Have been considering these little guys for a little bit now - Can by be keep in groups or would they start to eat each other?


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

HerbsParents said:


> Have been considering these little guys for a little bit now - Can by be keep in groups or would they start to eat each other?


Have only just got into them myself but from what I have learnt so far....the females do like the taste of the men so cant be kept in groups. They even have to be well fed before any breeding attempts.....even then the male may not get to leave with his life :gasp: so I assume the cannibalism would extend to other females too.

I have my girl in what some would think is a massive enclosure for her size, but they do like to exercise their lovely legs and do a lot of climbing. I have bits of bark, a big flat rock propped slightly up by a few other rocks so she can have lots of hiding places, and a couple of upright plastic aquarium plants up to the ceiling of her house that she likes to hide in/perch on to watch the world go by. She likes to sit in the sun (her house is half shaded and half in the sun when it comes round in the morning) Im entranced by her behaviour...she's a very interesting little spid - you should try and get one....I really want to get more that's for sure! : victory:


----------



## martin r (Jan 10, 2009)

what jumping spiders does everyone keep?


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll add another question.....what are peoples fave jumpies? And what are other easily available / harder to get hold of ?


----------



## Piranha72 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ooh good idea on the thread Artisan, jumping spiders are fantastic! 

I'd like to get one someday, but my other half isn't a spider fan, I got royally told off for getting my baby Chili rose....I have some convincing to do :lol2:


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

:welcome:


Piranha72 said:


> Ooh good idea on the thread Artisan, jumping spiders are fantastic!
> 
> I'd like to get one someday, but my other half isn't a spider fan, I got royally told off for getting my baby Chili rose....I have some convincing to do :lol2:


Aw....you need to show her some pics so she can see how heart stoppingly coot they are


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

These are great interesting spiders,
I keep -
Hyllus diardi
Hyllus giganteus
Hyllus keratodes
phidippus regius

And have kept a few more sp.
Surprised they are not kept more in the hobby to be honest,


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

I dont have any jumpies yet but im on the hunt for 1  .. has any 1 got any pictures of enclsure for ideas? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Jumping spiders are probably my favourite spider since I bought one from TSS about a month ago, but the spider I bought surprised me with an egg sac a couple weeks after I got it. The sac is 17 days old now and my jumper has stopped hugging the egg sac and is now sitting underneath it inside the cocoon kind of web she made around it. Is this an indicator that they could hatch soon? Will the babies help them selves out of the sac or will the mother tear the sac open for them? Hoping someone can give me some info regarding the egg sac and rearing the babies.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's my Hyllus keratodes pair. Also have H.diardi and P.regius.

Female










Male


----------



## tkb (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi, I've just joined the forum to learn about geckos as thinking about getting one and have been distracted by jumping spiders. 

I've recently moved back to the UK from Australia and am missing all the little jumping spiders from the garden (and geckos). Any recommendations for suppliers, and also wanted to ask those of you who keep jumpers, what sort of life span do they have?

I reared some Net-casting spiders in Oz, so have some experience of keeping spiders, but will be reading up more before I get any.

Pic below of a Peacock jumping spider from my yard in Oz, released after the photo shoot


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

*Jumping spiders*

Awesome pic ! What camera did you use ?


----------



## tkb (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks, I enjoy photographing spiders  It was taken with a Canon 7D.


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Where can I buy jumping spiders from?? They're so cool!!!


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

DippyDazza said:


> Where can I buy jumping spiders from?? They're so cool!!!


I think this guy gets them from time to time.

Maybe PM them.

.Hyllus sp - jumping spider - BugzUk.com


----------



## Hoops71 (Apr 11, 2016)

*Delving into their world.*

Used to love watching Zebra Spiders as a kid, so seeing as the more exotic jumpers are becoming more popular as pets I thought I'd give keeping these beauties a go. So appologies before hand for any 'n00b' questions I might post on here! (Should get my first pair of jumpers on Friday,cant wait!).:2thumb:


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Oooh, a thread just for jumpers! Yay! I have never liked spiders at all. Them and snakes I swore I would never have as pets. I still don't have a snake, but I got my first spider last week! Over the past few months I have fallen in love with the little P. Regius females and my local shop happened to have one in stock! My family think I've lost the plot, lol! This is Ethel Webster, my midlife crisis! :flrt: Far cheaper than a sports car! >oOOo<


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

So cute! Jumpers are awesome. 

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------

